

Listen to Ballmer Try to Answer Why You Should Work at Microsoft. - catshirt
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/15/think-bartz-cant-answer-what-yahoo-is-listen-to-ballmer-try-to-answer-why-you-should-work-at-microsoft/

======
catshirt
What really gets me about this, is I actually never considered how little I'd
want to work at Microsoft until I heard him answer this question. Granted he's
not a developer, but he should at least know something about one.

When I watch this video, I get that awful third party feeling of empathy and
embarrassment. Then, just when you think it's over and the moderator saved the
day, he starts getting loopy about compilers and backends. t_t

